# whooping cough vaccination at 28 weeks



## lilliputmama (May 25, 2014)

Hello ladies,

I am 18 weeks pregnant and have been urged by my doctor to have the whooping cough vaccine at 28 weeks.

Having done some research on it I've noticed that although the vaccine has been recommended since Oct 2012, from July 2014 it will change to a different vaccine  (from Repavax to Boostrix IPV) and all the safety studies have been done on the Repavax.

Has anyone here had the Boostrix? Have you had any side effects? I've read a few horror stories about women having stillbirths after the vaccine so am really worried about what to do.


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Lilliputmama

I'm going to move your post over to the ask a Midwife section as I think you might get more info there

KA xxx


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Lilliput

They will only have changed it as it will be better for you as a pregnant woman. If not better they wouldn't have changed it. 

Unfortunately some women do have stillbirths and we don't always know why. I have not heard of any research linking to the vaccine. 


Kaz xxxx


----------

